# 2 men carjack Lyft driver, then die after crashing vehicle



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.kare11.com/mobile/artic...-then-die-after-crashing-vehicle/89-614200482
*2 men carjack Lyft driver, then die after crashing vehicle*
Two men allegedly carjacked a Lyft driver, then crashed the stolen vehicle into some trees.

ST. CLOUD, Minn. - Two men are dead after crashing a vehicle they allegedly stole from a Lyft driver overnight in St. Cloud, according to Sherburne County authorities.

Officers from the St. Cloud Police Department were called around 1 a.m. Tuesday to the 2300 block of Minnesota Boulevard Southeast and met with the victim, a 46-year-old Lyft driver from St. Cloud.

The victim told police he picked up a ride request on the 600 block of Lincoln Avenue Southeast and two men got in his vehicle. He drove them around for a bit but they did not appear to know where they were going.

The driver stopped the vehicle and was grabbed by one of the men, who pulled him backwards and threatened to kill him. He got out of his vehicle and the two men took off with the car at a high rate of speed, heading west on Minnesota Boulevard.

Minutes later, about 1:15 a.m., a Sherburne County deputy who was parked along River Road that runs along the Mississippi River southeast of the city clocked a vehicle going about 112 mph.

As the deputy tried to catch up to the vehicle, he approached a curve in the road and saw and smelled smoke and vehicle wreckage.
The victim said eventually one of the men sitting in the backseat grabbed the steering wheel, nearly veering the vehicle off the road, police say.

A Sherburne County deputy was parked on the side of the road and saw the vehicle speed past him, clocking it at 112 mph, as it drove by. The deputy tried to catch up to the vehicle but eventually came to a curve in the road and saw smoke.

The vehicle had crashed into trees on the side of County Road 8, ejecting one of the men. He was pronounced dead at the scene. The second man in the vehicle was taken to St. Cloud Hospital, where he later died.

The investigation is ongoing. The identities of those involved will be released at a later date.

https://www.bemidjipioneer.com/news...h-after-stealing-vehicle-lyft-driver-st-cloud


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dead. Such a shame.... didn’t live long enough to tip the driver.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Glad the driver wasn't along for the ride. To bad he's screwed out of a car though, don't see Lyft ponying up.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

And the question on everyone's mind is, "Did they tip?"



Disgusted Driver said:


> Glad the driver wasn't along for the ride. To bad he's screwed out of a car though, don't see Lyft ponying up.


There's a good chance the driver didn't end the ride so he's only out the $2500 Lyft deductible.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I think he should be compensated by the assets left from those dead thieves


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I think he should be compensated by the assets left from those dead thieves


What assets? $20 in Lyft credits.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

$2500 deductible for the driver?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What assets? $20 in Lyft credits.


From anything that belong to those thieves and their families


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm sure Lyft has made note of the fact his vehicle was in an accident. 3 and you're out with them, even if the accidents were not your fault.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> From anything that belong to those thieves and their families


Let's see what assets two Uber carjackers might have. They probably both have outstanding child support due, most likely some restitution owed from a previous assault conviction and I would guess a couple judgements from non payment of rent.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jufkii said:


> I'm sure Lyft has made note of the fact his vehicle was in an accident. 3 and you're out with them, even if the accidents were not your fault.


Well does it count if it's the VEHICLE, or if it's YOU? Because technically He didn't have an accident...

Course he has no car either...


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> $2500 deductible for the driver?


Shame but I think driver be grateful to be alive.. that's a huge loss on a short ride.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well does it count if it's the VEHICLE, or if it's YOU? Because technically He didn't have an accident...
> 
> Course he has no car either...


From what I have read on this message board in the past,and consider the source,either the vehicle itself,or you the driver,or a combination. Again,merely what I have read here in the past.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.kare11.com/mobile/artic...-then-die-after-crashing-vehicle/89-614200482
> *2 men carjack Lyft driver, then die after crashing vehicle*
> Two men allegedly carjacked a Lyft driver, then crashed the stolen vehicle into some trees.
> 
> ...


Lyft catching up with Uber when it comes to news.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Probably Uber plants taking the heat off Uber.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well does it count if it's the VEHICLE, or if it's YOU?


In commercial insurance it's usually claims against the policy holder. A strong wind knocks down a tree on your vehicle, a no fault accident in which your uninsured/underinsured is used, a car theft etc, it doesn't matter. Every time a claim is filed against your policy is bad. And switching commercial carriers doesn't help because they all want to see your loss runs for the past 39 months, some companies even longer.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Probably Uber plants taking the heat off Uber.


LOL. The Uber "Secret Squirrel" project.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Time for U/l to monetize BDSM market.
Seems like drivers are all qualified to be masters...Think about Hollywood market share they can capture.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.kare11.com/mobile/artic...-then-die-after-crashing-vehicle/89-614200482
> *2 men carjack Lyft driver, then die after crashing vehicle*
> Two men allegedly carjacked a Lyft driver, then crashed the stolen vehicle into some trees.
> 
> ...


I love a happy ending!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I love a happy ending!


It wasn't a happy ending for the trees they crashed into! 

But yeah, I know what you mean.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Evolution at work.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Dead. Such a shame.... didn't live long enough to tip *rate *the driver.


_Fixed that for ya..._



SEAL Team 5 said:


> In commercial insurance it's usually claims against the policy holder. A strong wind knocks down a tree on your vehicle, a no fault accident in which your uninsured/underinsured is used, a car theft etc, it doesn't matter. Every time a claim is filed against your policy is bad. And switching commercial carriers doesn't help because they all want to see your loss runs for the past 39 months, some companies even longer.


Nope...strong wind blows a tree onto a car, insurance calls that _An Act of God_ and does NOT pay.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> _Fixed that for ya..._
> 
> Nope...strong wind blows a tree onto a car, insurance calls that _An Act of God_ and does NOT pay.


I don't know what fly by night insurance company you have, but that's comprehensive coverage on my policy. Back in Oct 2010, Phoenix AZ had one of the largest hailstorms in U.S. history. 150,000 homes and cars damaged, $2.7 billion in insurance claims. Insurance repaired all cars that were damaged from this Act of God.

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/Am19/farmers-insurance-hall-of-claims-billy-goat-ruffians


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Jufkii said:


> I'm sure Lyft has made note of the fact his vehicle was in an accident. 3 and you're out with them, even if the accidents were not your fault.


Fake news. No faults don't count. 
Ratings below 4.6 OK. Act like an IC not an employee. This incident is another situation where drivers are taken advantage of. As independent contractors the communicatios from the company's are nothing more than threats and/or suggestions. Drivers who comply are rewarded with higher ratings and less money than than drivers that ignore the doublespeak, lies and deception.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Fake news. No faults don't count.
> Ratings below 4.6 OK. Act like an IC not an employee. This incident is another situation where drivers are taken advantage of. As independent contractors the communicatios from the company's are nothing more than threats and/or suggestions. Drivers who comply are rewarded with higher ratings and less money than than drivers that ignore the doublespeak, lies and deception.


Except there have been stories on here in the past by others where some jack ass rear ended them while sitting at a stop light,not their fault,strike 3, deactivated for good. No idea though whether there is more to their stories than what they wrote.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I think he should be compensated by the assets left from those dead thieves


No. He and Lyft will get sued.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

"The victim told police he picked up a ride request on the 600 block of Lincoln Avenue Southeast and two men got in his vehicle. He drove them around for a bit but they did not appear to know where they were going."

Not familiar with Uber but how does one order up a ride and not put in a destination? If I picked up someone and there was no destination, or the destination seemed weird, I would not move my vehicle until a destination was entered or I clarified where the pax was going.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I don't know what fly by night insurance company you have, but that's comprehensive coverage on my policy. Back in Oct 2010, Phoenix AZ had one of the largest hailstorms in U.S. history. 150,000 homes and cars damaged, $2.7 billion in insurance claims. Insurance repaired all cars that were damaged from this Act of God.
> 
> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/Am19/farmers-insurance-hall-of-claims-billy-goat-ruffians


I stand corrected then. (Good!)

Many years ago had a neighbor have his tree fall on his car and his insurance company used that clause and didn't pay : o












Rosalita said:


> "The victim told police he picked up a ride request on the 600 block of Lincoln Avenue Southeast and two men got in his vehicle. He drove them around for a bit but they did not appear to know where they were going."
> 
> Not familiar with Uber but how does one order up a ride and not put in a destination? If I picked up someone and there was no destination, or the destination seemed weird, I would not move my vehicle until a destination was entered or I clarified where the pax was going.


Passenger can change destination over and over if they so choose...


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> I stand corrected then. (Good!)
> 
> Many years ago had a neighbor have his tree fall on his car and his insurance company used that clause and didn't pay : o
> 
> ...


Yes, they can. And if that happens, then I'm pulling my vehicle over to the curb to see what's going on with the passenger(s). If I'm not hearing any plausible explanations, then my red flag warning system is up. Perhaps as a female, I'm just more cautious and check out paxs more closely.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> I stand corrected then. (Good!)
> 
> Many years ago had a neighbor have his tree fall on his car and his insurance company used that clause


As long as you have comprehensive and you weren't negligently responsible for the tree falling then you should be good to go. My wife's car recently had a branch fall on it in a wind storm and her insurance covered it after the deductible.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> Yes, they can. And if that happens, then I'm pulling my vehicle over to the curb to see what's going on with the passenger(s). If I'm not hearing any plausible explanations, then my red flag warning system is up. Perhaps as a female, I'm just more cautious and check out paxs more closely.


Women are MUCH more intuitive than men. 
It's a 'nature' thingy; they have less strength, mass, stamina than men, so Mother Nature gave them a little extra in other areas. One of them being intuition. 
If the woman in your life has a hunch ... my experience is to go with it. 
Just go with it. 
They're not wrong very often.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> I stand corrected then. (Good!)
> 
> Many years ago had a neighbor have his tree fall on his car and his insurance company used that clause and didn't pay : o
> ...


Because he most likely had homeowners insurance and the automobile policy states if insured and peril occurs on own property... 
Something to that effect.



UberBastid said:


> Women are MUCH more intuitive than men.


I agree. It's mother instinct. My daughter in law is a surgeon and a few years back I read an article about male doctors vs female ones. The article, written by a male stated that no matter how many years of schooling or years of experience a male physician had that he would never be able to comfort and ease a patient than that of a female could.

Remember when you were young and weren't feeling too well. A bowl of mom's chicken noodle soup and cuddling up next to her made everything much better.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

The two men died in crash have been IDENTIFIED:

_November 14, 2018 02:52 PM_

The two men who authorities said stole a vehicle from a Lyft driver in St. Cloud Tuesday and then died thereafter in a crash have been identified.

According to the St. Cloud Police Department, 42-year-old David Isaacs, of St. Cloud, and 46-year-old James Parkos, of Sauk Rapids, were reported to have died following the crash.

Isaacs was identified as the driver and Parkos was identified as the passenger.

https://kstp.com/news/two-men-fatal...dentified-david-isaacs-james-parkos-/5144862/


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm from St Cloud.. I've had a pinched nerve in the neck and took a few days off. Hopefully everyone gets what they deserved ..2 dead Hijackers and NEW CAR for the Lyft driver


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Near instant Karma.

Hope Lyft's insurance pays out for it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Near instant Karma.
> 
> Hope Lyft's insurance pays out for it.


Or at the very least, send the guy a lyft jacket


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> In commercial insurance it's usually claims against the policy holder. A strong wind knocks down a tree on your vehicle, a no fault accident in which your uninsured/underinsured is used, a car theft etc, it doesn't matter. Every time a claim is filed against your policy is bad. And switching commercial carriers doesn't help because they all want to see your loss runs for the past 39 months, some companies even longer.


We're not talking about insurance claims, we're talking about accidents and deactivation.



UberLaLa said:


> _Fixed that for ya..._
> 
> Nope...strong wind blows a tree onto a car, insurance calls that _An Act of God_ and does NOT pay.


That hasn't been true for a long time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> The two men died in crash have been IDENTIFIED:
> 
> _November 14, 2018 02:52 PM_
> 
> ...


They were kind of OLD to be doing stupid.

1 car crash

Cheaper jthan 2 trials



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Let's see what assets two Uber carjackers might have. They probably both have outstanding child support due, most likely some restitution owed from a previous assault conviction and I would guess a couple judgements from non payment of rent.


Burnt spoons.
Bent needles.
A hot gun or 2.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Good riddance or good ride-ance.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

dumb and dumber.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And the question on everyone's mind is, "Did they tip?"
> 
> There's a good chance the driver didn't end the ride so he's only out the $2500 Lyft deductible.


Seriously? A ride must be completed?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Near instant Karma.
> 
> Hope Lyft's insurance pays out for it.


Who pays the guy that hit him? 
Hitting 150lbs of upright body at freeway speeds does a LOT of damage to a car.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Lyft declined the insurance claim as the driver was driving at the time of the accident.


----------



## REDcarpete (Aug 2, 2015)

Latest Minneapolis PD press release says "...a large quantity of 4" plastic balls were rolling around in the car and got stuck under the brake and accelerator pedals."


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Darwin wins again


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Resolved


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Lyft will respond by deactivating his account. His car was in an accident after all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Lyft will respond by deactivating his account. His car was in an accident after all.


Refunded the " Passengers "?

The way 


BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.kare11.com/mobile/artic...-then-die-after-crashing-vehicle/89-614200482
> *2 men carjack Lyft driver, then die after crashing vehicle*
> Two men allegedly carjacked a Lyft driver, then crashed the stolen vehicle into some trees.
> 
> ...


EVERY carjacking should End !

Horse Thiefs should be Hung.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well does it count if it's the VEHICLE, or if it's YOU? Because technically He didn't have an accident...
> 
> Course he has no car either...


From my understanding, for example if I borrow your car and drive it around, and get in an accident, the accident will go on my driving record, but the insurance will attach to your car, so your car insurance will pay. So in this case it will not count as one of his 3 in 3.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> From my understanding, for example if I borrow your car and drive it around, and get in an accident, the accident will go on my driving record, but the insurance will attach to your car, so your car insurance will pay. So in this case it will not count as one of his 3 in 3.


And, my understanding (California), that is true unless the vehicle is being used in furtherance of an illegal act. Then it does not attach to the registered owner - unless the owner is stupid enough to use his own car as a getaway car. If the owner uses it during commission of a crime, there is NO INSURANCE COVERAGE AT ALL.
It's right in my insurance contract.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> And, my understanding (California), that is true unless the vehicle is being used in furtherance of an illegal act. Then it does not attach to the registered owner - unless the owner is stupid enough to use his own car as a getaway car. If the owner uses it during commission of a crime, there is NO INSURANCE COVERAGE AT ALL.
> It's right in my insurance contract.


One would think so, and fortunately California has it right there. However, stupid stuff contrary has been done, so it's not a bad idea to double-check, particularly in California.


----------

